#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Velho problema de desconexão sem motivos.

## joezaum

Tenho alguns rádios da IntelBras para instalar ainda na rede, mas já tenho um APC 5m 18 em um PTP de 2.6 KM, ele fica com sinal 67 em media e SNR menor que já vi foi 18 mas sempre fica 20 21 22.

Ai primeiro que canal alto eles ficam uma porcaria, ai usando canais baixos fica perfeito, só que surge outro problema, para ter ideia esses dias coloquei em um canal e mostrou que estava muito "poluido" ai troquei e usei passou 60 Mbit, ai depois uns 5 dias depois começou a desconectar um rádio do outro, ai troquei de canal pronto a banda caiu lá para 12 14 Mbit porem não cai mais...ai passou uns 30 dias coloquei em outro canal pronto...maravilha 75 Mbit...ai ficou 12 dias e começou a cair do nada denovo...engraçado que interferencia até que não tem muita...ai agora voltei para o canal que passa 12 a 14 Mbit porem não cai...

Quando é um equipamento da Ubiquiti ele pode perder trafego mas não fica desconectando um radio do outro com sinal BOM ou EXCELENTE...já vi em vários topicos que não se tem resposta o motivo dessas quedas...cheguei a ver que a versão do software deles arrumou isso...mas não tem logica ele ficar desconectando uma conexão que está perfeita.

Alguem já passou por isso?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tenho alguns rádios da IntelBras para instalar ainda na rede, mas já tenho um APC 5m 18 em um PTP de 2.6 KM, ele fica com sinal 67 em media e SNR menor que já vi foi 18 mas sempre fica 20 21 22.
> 
> Ai primeiro que canal alto eles ficam uma porcaria, ai usando canais baixos fica perfeito, só que surge outro problema, para ter ideia esses dias coloquei em um canal e mostrou que estava muito "poluido" ai troquei e usei passou 60 Mbit, ai depois uns 5 dias depois começou a desconectar um rádio do outro, ai troquei de canal pronto a banda caiu lá para 12 14 Mbit porem não cai mais...ai passou uns 30 dias coloquei em outro canal pronto...maravilha 75 Mbit...ai ficou 12 dias e começou a cair do nada denovo...engraçado que interferencia até que não tem muita...ai agora voltei para o canal que passa 12 a 14 Mbit porem não cai...
> 
> Quando é um equipamento da Ubiquiti ele pode perder trafego mas não fica desconectando um radio do outro com sinal BOM ou EXCELENTE...já vi em vários topicos que não se tem resposta o motivo dessas quedas...cheguei a ver que a versão do software deles arrumou isso...mas não tem logica ele ficar desconectando uma conexão que está perfeita.
> 
> Alguem já passou por isso?


Bom dia,

Qual a versão de firmware utilizada nos rádios?
Você pode postar as telas de configuração wireless e Análise de Espectro das duas pontas?

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Soubnt

> Bom dia,
> 
> Qual a versão de firmware utilizada nos rádios?
> Você pode postar as telas de configuração wireless e Análise de Espectro das duas pontas?
> 
> Att.
> 
> Suporte Digital Intelbras


Boa tarde amigo

Mudando a conversa de pato pra ganço voce pode passa mais informaçoes sobre o apc 5m, uma passo a passo de como configurar os radios um mini tutorial para dar uma melhor nossao sobre os radios nao achei muito sobre eles. obrigado

----------


## joezaum

> Bom dia,
> 
> Qual a versão de firmware utilizada nos rádios?
> Você pode postar as telas de configuração wireless e Análise de Espectro das duas pontas?
> 
> Att.
> 
> Suporte Digital Intelbras



A ultima estavel e até a ultima BETA eu já testei...análise se espectro...pense na seguinte forma...se ler o que falei acho que isso já ficou meio chato aqui no forum...pois mesmo tendo poluição ele não pode ficar desconectando e sempre procuro o canal que tem menos "poluição".

Não leva a mal não mas as vezes vocês tratam o pessoal aqui como se não tive-se nenhum conhecimento e isso acaba chateando...pense da seguinte maneira...esta usando IPOLL se esta usando o protocolo de vocês ele faz praticamente as configurações automaticamente, estava analisando aqui e sempre fica na faixa de 91 90 questão de ruido se assim posso dizer...o que acho totalmente complicado é essa frescura dele ficar simplesmente se achando no direito de desconectar....

Coloca lá um canal e o bicho passa link até não aguentar mais...depois ele fica uns dias trabalhando bem e depois começa a cair...vai verificar questão de poluição não tem nada contnua mesma coisa...ai pega e coloca em outro canal...PRONTO maravilha denovo...ai passa uns dias fica uma porcaria denovo...ai você VOLTA para o antigo canal e não é que ele fica mais uns dias trabalhando normal....

Já viu o tanto de reclamação que tem por causa disso?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> A ultima estavel e até a ultima BETA eu já testei...análise se espectro...pense na seguinte forma...se ler o que falei acho que isso já ficou meio chato aqui no forum...pois mesmo tendo poluição ele não pode ficar desconectando e sempre procuro o canal que tem menos "poluição".
> 
> Não leva a mal não mas as vezes vocês tratam o pessoal aqui como se não tive-se nenhum conhecimento e isso acaba chateando...pense da seguinte maneira...esta usando IPOLL se esta usando o protocolo de vocês ele faz praticamente as configurações automaticamente, estava analisando aqui e sempre fica na faixa de 91 90 questão de ruido se assim posso dizer...o que acho totalmente complicado é essa frescura dele ficar simplesmente se achando no direito de desconectar....
> 
> Coloca lá um canal e o bicho passa link até não aguentar mais...depois ele fica uns dias trabalhando bem e depois começa a cair...vai verificar questão de poluição não tem nada contnua mesma coisa...ai pega e coloca em outro canal...PRONTO maravilha denovo...ai passa uns dias fica uma porcaria denovo...ai você VOLTA para o antigo canal e não é que ele fica mais uns dias trabalhando normal....
> 
> Já viu o tanto de reclamação que tem por causa disso?



Boa tarde,

A nossa intenção em participar do Fórum é de prestar suporte e auxiliar nossos clientes da melhor maneira possível. As perguntas que fizemos foram básicas mas auxiliam e muito no nosso suporte. São informações imprescindíveis para analisarmos o cenário e dizer se há algo que possa ser corrigido. Não tivemos a intenção de subestimar seus conhecimentos ou de qualquer outro participante do Fórum. De qualquer forma, tente habilitar o Espaçamento de Canal em ambos os rádios, selecione o melhor canal e faça um teste.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde amigo
> 
> Mudando a conversa de pato pra ganço voce pode passa mais informaçoes sobre o apc 5m, uma passo a passo de como configurar os radios um mini tutorial para dar uma melhor nossao sobre os radios nao achei muito sobre eles. obrigado


Boa tarde,


Abaixo segue algumas dicas na configuração de Bridge Ponto a Ponto entre dois APC 5M:

Antes de iniciar a configuração verifique a versão de firmware.
Segue o link para download: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=711

*Configuração do AP:*

- Acesse a opção *Configurações* > *Rede* e deixe o *Modo de rede* como *Bridge*;
- Acesse a opção *Configurações* > *Wireless* e selecione a opção *Ipoll Access Point* no campo *Modo Wireles*s;
- No campo *SSID* crie um nome para seu rádio e no campo *segurança* defina uma segurança wireless;
- Habilite o *Espaçamento de canais*;
- Selecione um canal em *Lista de canais*; ( você pode verificar o melhor canal com a ferramenta *Análise de Espectro*)
- Deixe o *Modo Mimo 2x2* e a *Taxa de dados* em *Automático*;
- No *Comprimento da fila TX* arraste a barra até o valor 64;
- Clique em *Salvar e Aplicar*.

*Configuração do Cliente:*

- Acesse a opção *Configurações* > *Rede* e deixe o *Modo de rede* como *Bridge*;
- Nesta mesma tela altere o Ip do rádio para outro na mesma faixa do AP;
- Acesse a opção *Configurações* > *Wireless* e selecione a opção *Cliente (auto Ipoll)* no campo *Modo Wireless*;
- Habilite o *Espaçamento de canais*;
- Clique na opção *Scan* e localize o AP;
- Configure a mesma segurança wireless do AP;
- Deixe o *Modo Mimo 2x2* e a *Taxa de dados* em *Automático*;
- Clique em *Salvar e Aplicar*.

*Obs:*

- *ATPC.* (Esta opção regula a potência do rádio automaticamente.)
- *DFS.* ( Faz com que o rádio trabalhe em caráter secundário quando o canal utilizado pertence a faixa de DFS. Para TESTAR o rádio com esta opção desabilitada, acesse a opção "*Sistema* > *Administração*" e habilite a opção "*Ativar modo de teste*")

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## joezaum

Então me diga o seguinte...Qual SNR que vocês considerão padrão de boa qualidade? e sinal apartir de quanto?


Uma coisa no novo software de vocês é um teste para saber questão de pacotes e link que passa...mas não sei se percebeu mas onde tem o MSC o AUTOMATICO sumiu.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Então me diga o seguinte...Qual SNR que vocês considerão padrão de boa qualidade? e sinal apartir de quanto?
> 
> 
> Uma coisa no novo software de vocês é um teste para saber questão de pacotes e link que passa...mas não sei se percebeu mas onde tem o MSC o AUTOMATICO sumiu.



Bom dia,

O SNR deve ficar acima de 15dB. Com relação ao MCS, na nova firmware você deve selecionar o MCS15 e o Algorítimo Automático. Desta forma ele funcionará automaticamente. Se quiser selecionar um MCS específico, basta escolher o valor "Fixo" no campo Algorítimo e o MCS que desejar.

----------


## joezaum

> Bom dia,O SNR deve ficar acima de 15dB. Com relação ao MCS, na nova firmware você deve selecionar o MCS15 e o Algorítimo Automático. Desta forma ele funcionará automaticamente. Se quiser selecionar um MCS específico, basta escolher o valor "Fixo" no campo Algorítimo e o MCS que desejar.


Estranho no algoritimo...tem fixo e dinamico...automatico?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estranho no algoritimo...tem fixo e dinamico...automatico?



Bom dia,

Desculpe a gafe, trocamos Dinâmico por Automático. 
Se você quiser deixar o MCS automático, deverá selecionar o maior MCS no campo Taxa de dados e a opção Dinâmico no campo Algorítimo. Se quiser fixar um MCS, basta escolher o valor no campo Taxa de dados e a opção Fixo no campo Algorítimo.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## joezaum

> Bom dia,
> 
> Desculpe a gafe, trocamos Dinâmico por Automático. 
> Se você quiser deixar o MCS automático, deverá selecionar o maior MCS no campo Taxa de dados e a opção Dinâmico no campo Algorítimo. Se quiser fixar um MCS, basta escolher o valor no campo Taxa de dados e a opção Fixo no campo Algorítimo.
> 
> Att.
> 
> Suporte Digital Intelbras



HUm...blz...outra coisa que notei...sem quase nada de interferencia...simulação do sistema de vocês que passa 55 até 73 Mbit..dependendo quantidade de pacotes...ai lá vai na pratica...não passa 11Mbit...ai troco de canal...para um canal POLUIDO e ele passa 25 26...mas os 55 73 de onde? e lá lá...

----------


## salvato

Ola a todos!
Estou aqui para postar minha experiencia com os equipamento da intelbras.
Hoje possuo 3 enlaces PTP sendo dois com APC-5M 18 e um com APC 5M com antenas Rocket disk de 30Dbi
Ambos os enlaces tem no maximo 3Km

Senario 1 Duas rocket disk com APC-5M
Sinal -53 
Passando 49Mbps 
Só que tendo o mesmo problema do amigo num determinado momento fica uma beleza quando é daqui a pouco cai a conexão ou passa só 5Mbps
Teve uma vez que sai da minha casa fui até minha central e fiquei la até as 2 da manhã fuçando revirando canal pra tentar restabelecer a conexão aproveitando que era madrugada e menas reclamação. Pois bem fussei e sai de la triste passando apenas 12Mbps, quando acordei fui testar e "Huala" estava passando 50Mbps ficou assim por duas semanas e hoje novamente oscilando só que hoje esta ainda mais estranho passa 50Mbps daqui a pouco zera e depois volta a passar os 50Mbps.
Detalhes da configuração: Espaçamento de canais habilitados, ipool desabilitado pois com ele habilitado o numero de canais é menor.

Eu entrei aqui no forum exatamente pra discutir esse problema e achei esse ja aberto, eu ia ligar la no suporte pra ver o que é pois esta na ultima versão e continua esse problema. "pensei será problema na energia da minha torre" será problema nos cabos pigtails? Sei que isso esta me deixando chateado e eu sinceramente estou migrando minha rede pra intelbras pois instalar com nano loco só pra louco pois aqui cobro 180,00 instalação pagando nano a 205,00 + material de instalação e gasolina, funcionario ta osso. Ja com os wor 5000 pago 155,00 e funciona uma maravilha " pelo menos por enquanto" e espero que fique bom pois comprei 30 dessa ultima vez e ja esta quase tudo instalado.

Como tem um representante aqui da intelbras vou aguardar resposta aqui antes de ligar la no suporte.

Até mais amigos depois posto sobre os APC-5M 18

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ola a todos!
> Estou aqui para postar minha experiencia com os equipamento da intelbras.
> Hoje possuo 3 enlaces PTP sendo dois com APC-5M 18 e um com APC 5M com antenas Rocket disk de 30Dbi
> Ambos os enlaces tem no maximo 3Km
> 
> Senario 1 Duas rocket disk com APC-5M
> Sinal -53 
> Passando 49Mbps 
> Só que tendo o mesmo problema do amigo num determinado momento fica uma beleza quando é daqui a pouco cai a conexão ou passa só 5Mbps
> ...


Prezados bom dia,

A questão de nível de sinal oscilando pode estar relacionada aos seguintes pontos:

Pigtail;
Ponto de reflexão entre o Enlace;

Para entendermos melhor o cenário vocês podem compartilhar via LinkCalc uma Análise de Viabilidade do Link.
Referente a configuração, tente fixar a Modulação em um valor mais baixo.
Exemplo:

Configurações > Wireless:

Taxa de Dados: 57.5(MCS11)
Algorítimo: Dinâmico

Já a utilização do Protocolo Ipoll é aconselhável.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## salvato

Ola amigos!
O amigo do suporte intelbras tem alguma ideia de o porque posso estar tendo tanta instanbilidade no link PTP com 5Km usando APC 5M com rocket disk de 30dbi?
Meu enlace estava com o problema de desconectar ai acompanhando mais de perto vi que o exato momento em que desconectava era quando acontecia uma oscillação na modulação e por estar fixa acabava caindo a conexão, então mudei para automatico nas duas pontas e tambem desabilitei o ATPC, ai em um certo momento acreditei ter resolvido o problema.
Quando foi hoje o link nao caia mas tambem não passava banda nenhuma, isso la pelas 8 da noite estava passando 15Mbps no maximo ai agora 1 da manha o link esta passando 50Mbps de trafego. Como isso pode acontecer.

Ta complicado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ola amigos!
> O amigo do suporte intelbras tem alguma ideia de o porque posso estar tendo tanta instanbilidade no link PTP com 5Km usando APC 5M com rocket disk de 30dbi?
> Meu enlace estava com o problema de desconectar ai acompanhando mais de perto vi que o exato momento em que desconectava era quando acontecia uma oscillação na modulação e por estar fixa acabava caindo a conexão, então mudei para automatico nas duas pontas e tambem desabilitei o ATPC, ai em um certo momento acreditei ter resolvido o problema.
> Quando foi hoje o link nao caia mas tambem não passava banda nenhuma, isso la pelas 8 da noite estava passando 15Mbps no maximo ai agora 1 da manha o link esta passando 50Mbps de trafego. Como isso pode acontecer.
> 
> Ta complicado


Bom dia,

Você consegue fazer um post com a tela de alinhamento de antena? O alinhamento é outro ponto que pode ocasionar estas oscilações.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## salvato

Ola a todoa!
Voltando aqui pra falar sobre o resultado do enlace com APC-5M.
Como visto nos posts anteriores estava tendo problema de desconexão constante e fora o problema de hora passar banda hora não.
Fui conferir o alinhamento e estava ruim mesmo, ai usando o firmaware do equipamento fiz o alinhamento e meu sinal melhorou bastante ficando em -51.
Escanei os canais e consegui um canal onde passou 60Mbps, fixei o canal e estou a 3 semanas sem problemas com esse enlace.
Deixei a modulação automatica nas duas pontas, e desabilitei o ATPC " controle automático de potencia do equipamento"
Detalhe desse equipamento que não tinha visto nos UBNT, quando você usa um canal DFS e ele encontra realmente algum outro equipamento de carater primário ele muda o canal, é onde acontece a queda de conexão e consequentemente pode passar menos banda. Essa opção pode ser desabilidade lembrando que ai você estará fora das normas da ANATEL.

O que eu realmente não entendo e pretendo sugar o Zé Alves quando for la fazer o curso é como um canal com sinal de -51 passa 60Mbps e outro canal com nivel de sinal de -47 passa apenas 15Mbps.

----------


## joezaum

> Ola a todoa!Voltando aqui pra falar sobre o resultado do enlace com APC-5M.Como visto nos posts anteriores estava tendo problema de desconexão constante e fora o problema de hora passar banda hora não.Fui conferir o alinhamento e estava ruim mesmo, ai usando o firmaware do equipamento fiz o alinhamento e meu sinal melhorou bastante ficando em -51.Escanei os canais e consegui um canal onde passou 60Mbps, fixei o canal e estou a 3 semanas sem problemas com esse enlace.Deixei a modulação automatica nas duas pontas, e desabilitei o ATPC " controle automático de potencia do equipamento"Detalhe desse equipamento que não tinha visto nos UBNT, quando você usa um canal DFS e ele encontra realmente algum outro equipamento de carater primário ele muda o canal, é onde acontece a queda de conexão e consequentemente pode passar menos banda. Essa opção pode ser desabilidade lembrando que ai você estará fora das normas da ANATEL.O que eu realmente não entendo e pretendo sugar o Zé Alves quando for la fazer o curso é como um canal com sinal de -51 passa 60Mbps e outro canal com nivel de sinal de -47 passa apenas 15Mbps.


Hehe eu estava com um ptp com apc 5m com rocket dish de 30...a 1 mes em teste...simplesmente ele parou...agora abri um RMA...pois suporte disse que somente de fabrica agora...e pelo jeito rompeu o software dele...deveria ter opção de reset por algum botão ou subir via TFTP...mas se nao funciona pelo reset tool...pode esquecer...uma coisa que percebi...ele tem que ter visada melhor que UBNT..mas e agora com novos lançamentos da Ubnt...será que a Intelbras vai continua nessa de algumas falhas e detalhes meio de iniciante?Tenho enlace...que coloca em um canal o alinhamento bom...ai passa 60...70 Mbit...ai fico feliz por 1 ou 2 semanas e depois ele cai desempenho e tenho que trocar de canal...ai fica sinal mais alto porem passa.do banda...coisa estranha que ele não consegue se manter um bom tempo...tenso.

----------


## salvato

Vou continuar acompanhando por que duas semanas é facil né quero ver durar mais.
Quanto a essa historia de canal tenho o mesmo problema na UBNT acho que temos que estudar mais radiofrequencia pois alguma explicação a de ter.
Ja essa historia de canal DFS é complicado alguem sabe quais são os equipamentos de carater primario?
Quais os reais riscos ao usar o equipamento sem essa função?
Por que os canais que não são DFS dificilmente passam banda?

Aqui tambem tenho duas APC-5M18 passando 60Mbps com 3KM visada perfeita por enquanto esta otimo mas com a função de DFS desabilitada pois ele sempre mudava de canal sozinho.

----------


## joezaum

> Vou continuar acompanhando por que duas semanas é facil né quero ver durar mais.
> Quanto a essa historia de canal tenho o mesmo problema na UBNT acho que temos que estudar mais radiofrequencia pois alguma explicação a de ter.
> Ja essa historia de canal DFS é complicado alguem sabe quais são os equipamentos de carater primario?
> Quais os reais riscos ao usar o equipamento sem essa função?
> Por que os canais que não são DFS dificilmente passam banda?
> 
> Aqui tambem tenho duas APC-5M18 passando 60Mbps com 3KM visada perfeita por enquanto esta otimo mas com a função de DFS desabilitada pois ele sempre mudava de canal sozinho.


Primarios nessa frequencia poderia ser RADAR...ainda mais se for proximo de aeroporto...fora disso creio que nada...

----------


## JonasMT

Eu tenho um par de apc 5m parado no armario a 1 ano, comprei para um enlace e na epoca ja tinha essas reclamaçoes de desconectar e etc.

Acabei subindo com rocket e ta la rodando até hj, vou acompanhar o topico pra ver se finalmente sai a soluçao

----------


## salvato

> Eu tenho um par de apc 5m parado no armario a 1 ano, comprei para um enlace e na epoca ja tinha essas reclamaçoes de desconectar e etc.
> 
> Acabei subindo com rocket e ta la rodando até hj, vou acompanhar o topico pra ver se finalmente sai a soluçao


Acho que ambos equipamentos são bons, só precisa ter um pouquinho de pasciencia até deixar tudo redondinho, o grande problema é que na maioria dos casos não temos esse tempo e equipamentos disponiveis pra testamos. Ai colocamos ele em ação ai vem o problema se só pensamos em solucionar rapido pra não deixar os clientes sem acesso. 
Bom não é muita coisa conforme for passando o tempo vou postando os resultados estou a 20 dias sem problemas passando 50Mbps. Depois das alterações feitas, mas antes disso eu fiquei 6 Meses sem ter problemas com o meu enlace.
E tudo isso que estamos passando outros passaram usando as Rocket ou qualquer outro equipamento UBNT o que acontece é que alguem tem que ser o primeiro e passar as experiencias pra frente, só tomara que a INTELBRAS, abandone a linha e deixe nos na mão por que ja tenho rodando na rede mais de 60 equipamentos wor 5000

----------


## JonasMT

> Acho que ambos equipamentos são bons, só precisa ter um pouquinho de pasciencia até deixar tudo redondinho, o grande problema é que na maioria dos casos não temos esse tempo e equipamentos disponiveis pra testamos. Ai colocamos ele em ação ai vem o problema se só pensamos em solucionar rapido pra não deixar os clientes sem acesso. 
> Bom não é muita coisa conforme for passando o tempo vou postando os resultados estou a 20 dias sem problemas passando 50Mbps. Depois das alterações feitas, mas antes disso eu fiquei 6 Meses sem ter problemas com o meu enlace.


Pois é oque mata, realmente é tempo perdido tentando solucionar.

O meu a ponta dele fica a 35km na zona rural penso ter que ir la na epoca das chuva pra resolver um problema bobo "mas complicado" como este.

----------


## djigor

Intelbras ainda tem que melhorar muuuiiittooooo...

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigos, o que acham da Ubiquiti? Qual marca me recomendariam para um Ponto a Ponto de no mínimo 4km até 200km?


Se tiver pouco $$ ou a banda necessaria for pouca eu iria de rb911/922

----------


## djigor

Se $$$ não é problema e vc tem SCM parte para licenciado

----------


## JonasMT

> $$ não é problema, tenho orçamento para +/- R$:30 mil!!


Ta mas passa mais detalhe, se quer fazer apenas 4km ou 200 com varios enlace. 

Ja tem as antenas ou precisa só dos radios?

Pq 30mil pra radio licenciado vai dar male mal para 1 par hehe

----------


## JonasMT

> Não tô afim de jogar dinheiro fora, por isso mesmo desejo comprar um equipamento que preste. Inicialmente vou precisa atender uma cidade à 25 KM, não tenho as antenas nem os rádios. Preciso saber qual melhor se adequaria, melhor se fosse num único enlace, sem "emendas".
> 
> Que produto tão caro seria esse? O que acham de um par de Rocket Dish 30 + Rocket M5 + Radome?


Mas em conta que radio licenciado temos os radwin 200c a media de 15k o par.

Como nao sei que banda pretente passar eu iria de algcom 32dbi 0.90cm c/ rb911/rb922

Antena ja é blindada de fabrica alem de poder ser comprada via bndes  :Wink:

----------


## JonasMT

> Quero passar com certeza na banda 5.8 Ghz, e sempre dou preferência pela Ubiquiti, mas desejo a ajuda de vocês mestres. 
> 
> O que acham do par Rocket Dish 30 DBi + Rocket M5 + Radome? A área é limpa (se tratando em poluição).
> 
> Obrigado pela sua atenção!!


Como ja falei iria de algcom ao inves de dish da ubnt, veja o motivo



E RB911 por ela ser superior a rocket m5

----------


## JonasMT

> Obrigado pela sugestão amigo, estarei vendo sobre. De qualquer forma, desculpe, ainda estou iniciando no Mikrotik, e não conhecia essas variadas marcas de rádio, muito obrigado pela paciência.


Amigo nao tem muito segredo, como esta iniciando realmente vai ser mais facil com rocket m5  :Wink: 

Mas as ultimas versao do mk ja tem um auto config  :Smile:

----------


## JonasMT

Quanto a rb ela funciona perfeitamente para enlace em bridge  :Wink: 

A antena da algcom esta em torno de 950,00 de 0,60cm 29dbi "que para 23k ta otimo" e 1.450,00 a de 0,90cm 32dbi.

Olha nunca usei zirok e nao trocaria ubnt/algcom por ela hehe

Outra boa antena sao as da computech mas tbm nunca usei

----------


## salvato

Amigo Arthur tudo bem!

Tambem sou iniciante e acho que não vou poder te ajudar quanto a escolha desses equipamentos em questão, até por que nunca usei Mikrotik para enlace. Aqui uso Rocket e uso APC 5M intelbrás, mas não vou te falar sobre os equipamentos e sim sobre algo que não esta pensando do momento e é essencial.
Pelo que parece esse enlace sera um enlace principal que interligara dois POP com alta capacidade, então no meu ver se tem que pensar no futuro. Exemplo hoje qual a necessidade de banda 50Mbps ? Supondo que seja isso, imagine um crescimento de no minimo 30% por que essa é a tendencia certo. E ai esse equipamento vai suportar esse cresceimento sem a necessidade de substituir tudo?
Outro ponto é ter um equipamento reserva pois imprevistos acontecem imagine um enlace dessa proporção queima um lado qual o tempo de reposição desse equipamento?

São detalhes que esquecemos e que nos faz gastar dinheiro a toa.

----------


## salvato

> Olá amigo, tudo bem?
> 
> Obrigado pela explicação.
> 
> O link inicialmente terá pouco mais de 70 mega, essa é a necessidade inicial. Em questão de reposição de equipamento, isso eu já pensei, sempre fui um cara prevenido!! ;D
> 
> Eu não tô muito seguro de usar o Mikrotik para enlace, ainda sou iniciante nele e não me sinto totalmente seguro, eu prefiro fazer com Ubiquiti, deixando o Mikrotik para administrar somente a rede.
> 
> Não conheço esse APC 5M, mas ele é proporcional ao Rocket M5 ou melhor? Como ele se comporta com uma Rocket Dish de 30 DBi?
> ...


Estou utilizando um par desses APC-5M aqui e estou gostando tive alguns problemas mas nada que alguns dias perdidos configurando não resolvesse fora o suporte intelbras que é indiscutivel.
No site deles tem alguns cases de sucesso, que talves voce queira dar uma olhada, tambem tem alguns cases no site da ALGCOM antenas que foi comentada acima e que pelo que vi são otimas, eu iria de APC-5M pois processa mais pacotes, ou arricaria MIKROTIK pois assim voce ganharia experiencia e um otimo recurso, pois o gerenciamento do Miktotik não tem igual.
Meu enlace aqui é curto 6Km antena Rocket disk 30 Dbi passando 50Mbps

----------

